# Amazing how you guys in AZ deal with the heat



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been very warm here in So. Cal. 102 yesterday, suppose to be 100 today.
I'm inside with the 2 German Shepherds and the Bunny with the shades all drawn and the A/C on.
At least I don't have to step outside for a couple of hours.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Your timing...is well...just impeccable Tommy....

We here in AZ...are not suffering from the intolerable heat wave hitting So. Cal. at the moment..
My Dad mentioned 109 over the weekend...near Pasadena..

Here in the cool southern portion of AZ..
We are experiencing...maybe 75..cloudy....drizzles on n off..had 0.3" last nite...some today...waiting out next couple days..for Tropical Rainstorm Oh-rain on me,.. to pass thru territory... bringing potential inches of flooding rains...

You jest ..it is not hot here! Its nice...like N.Z. weather....

Nice try Tommy

Move a few more loads of damp earth fill between drops..to work off breakfast this morning...
Watched the local peddler pass....5 - SD40N's ... w/ 11 cars..
It'll come back this afternoon....with new load of cars..
....plus a wind caused derailment at Picachio Peak last nite...39 cars on the ground. ..

Ya ... AZ is just fine by me!!

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Your timing...is well...just impeccable Tommy....
> 
> We here in AZ...are not suffering from the intolerable heat wave hitting So. Cal. at the moment..
> My Dad mentioned 109 over the weekend...*near Pasadena*..
> ...


Yep said 110 on the thermometer on the back steps. 
I only measured 102 on my front porch , 

but I think the back one is off by a wee bit and looking to replace it with something not from the Harbor Tools bargain bin.

We have the AC set at 80, and even then its been popping on quite a lot since saturday.









Been real hard to sleep at night, even with the AC running.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's no big deal, unless you want it to be. Just know when the headache is accompanied by psychedelic halos in your vision, ya might want to drink some water.
I lived and worked in Laguna Beach for 25 years and retired to the desert on Dirk's side of Tucson... I don't miss the congestion of SoCal.
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a 71 year old native born Southern Californian. When I grew up in Eagle Rock right next door to Vic's Pasadena, almost no one had AC in their homes. Maybe a Coldspot (Sears) window mount AC and it was miserable to try and get some sleep during these heat waves. AND they ALWAYS occurred during September when we went back to school! Now that I have forced air conditioning, I dial that sucker down to 77 and sleep very nicely. **** the torpedoes and the electric bill!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Luckily, unlike earlier this summer when we were getting tons of monsoonal moisture and making things generally hellish, this heat wave is so far dry, humidity down around 25% that makes it a bit more tolerable.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure some of So. CALs problem is caused by the continual expansionistic attitude...called the "parking lot heating problem"...

Ya guys just keep building in that area.....and that with the addition of more bodies just makes it get HOTTER!!
..its in the ground. ... trapped..

Only gunnna improve...I mean get worse by more Construction...

We that have been there...give you permission to head out...!!
.."There is life...after your Native-manship is packed and moves on to greener pastures.."

I don't even use a power sucking A/C....
Like John..there's room beyond Tucson....!!

D


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I mean its....OK...
Come on over...check it out..
See us....
..John ..ie "Totalwrecker"
...Alan ..ie "Fyrekop"
....me. ie " sd90wlmt"

We all came from. Within CA. @ one time or nuther...now we're here in sunny So. A R I Z O N A...

We form a "Growing G.R.R. Society of former Californians"....
...all sharing our trains!!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> .
> 
> We that have been there...give you permission to head out...!!
> .."There is life...after your Native-manship is packed and moves on to greener pastures.."
> ...


Every time I have been in Tucson visiting relatives there, during the summer, the humidity was like Equatorial Africa! No thanks.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Short lived...course Tucson is far Hotter than the out lying areas...
..again...it's that parking lot syndrome...over built style....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually got hotter, later here at the house. Went from 95 at 2:00PM to 99 at 5:00PM. Was 102 at 5:00 PM in Tustin less than a mile away, out of the canyon.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I mean...look at it this way....
So. Cal. continues to grow its human population by leaps n endless bounds..

And..we all know the human body runs on heat...
Exactly 98.6 degrees on average...
So all those extrie bodies just raise your daily temperature more each day...with more bodies added everyday!!

Concrete curing creates heat....

It's just becoming a veritable "HOT SPOT"...Then add the night life....and things can turn to a SiZZle in no time!!!

...LOL


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

By elevation Tucson on average is 10 degrees cooler than Phoenix or as we Tusconites call it The Valley of the Singed.
Dirk is cooler than I am by virtue of elevation... 
July through August is monsoon weather when we get most of our moisture. This month it's been extended by 2 Mexican hurricanes that have tracked up the Gulf of Baja instead of their usual out into the Pacific routes. I don't mind, we've been in drought conditions for too long. 
Do not come here, please. I am a native Californian, I've seen what you've done there.
Have a nice day...
John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Do not come here, please. I am a native Californian, I've seen what you've done there.
> Have a nice day...
> John


Thank you John for the invite?. 

If it's so bad here, then why is our population rising? Oh yeah, now I remember.....it's our "open border" policy by the latest regime in Washington.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I dunno Gary, when ever I encountered a tourist I always reminded them to return home after their visit and please take one extra back.... Started a lot longer ago than that.....
Obviously many like being crammed in with many, I hope for your sake they stay and comfort your choice! 
Tongue firmly in cheek. I came here for family.
I hope every one is happy where they are and if not, well ..... ees not my job.

John


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Adding my two cents worth, Las Vegas is regularly almost as hot as Phoenix. Work gets done early in the day while the beer is icing down. I'll take this dry heat any day over the high humidity back east. After thirty years unless it is well into triple digits I don't even notice it. Like the others we are expecting some rain out of this current storm too.


Bill


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I always find June the worse here in SE Arizona. About the only time it gets really hot but then elevation makes it cooler by probably 10-15 degrees than Tucson. Right now being rained out by Odile.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'm sure some of So. CALs problem is caused by the continual expansionistic attitude...called the "parking lot heating problem"...

Ya guys just keep building in that area..?

Well, maybe, but there isn't much construction here in Ventura, aside from one new hospital, but it has been unseasonably hot here all summer. It is usually mid-70s and foggy almost day, almost every day. Not this year, it's been sunny every single day, and warm, too.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy........... When you guys get those high temperatures, you also get the humidity.... When our temperatures hit 90-105, the humidity can be 7-15%... As they say, "It's a dry heat"... Still warm, but not really unbearable...

Now that the "monsoons" have hit, even though the temperatures lower, humidity levels can be 50-75%... That can get a bit uncomfortable for us... 

Right now it's 70 degrees with 69% humidity in Preskit.. PHX 83 degrees and 57%.... 

Right sticky...


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

When I lived in Arizona the heat never bothered me.

I used to run five miles every afternoon and never carried water. I remember one day the temp was 122.

We also lived in Riyhad Saudi Arabia for seven years. The heat never bothered me.

Conversely, I also am not bothered by the cold either. I routinely work outside with no coat when the temp ia below freezing.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Currently. .... with that Tropical Rain Storm - croc - Odile - tears...

...the past 24 hours has wrung out 1.5" of rain fall...well spread out...much of it thru the nite..
It is all soaking in....not turning to run-off...like a thunder storm down pour will...

Its cool. Mid 65ish currently...light breezies!! Like Ca. .... terribly foggy and misty out....hard to see a train just below us!!

With one day to go....

D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> I'm sure some of So. CALs problem is caused by the continual expansionistic attitude...called the "parking lot heating problem"...
> 
> Ya guys just keep building in that area.....and that with the addition of more bodies just makes it get HOTTER!!
> ..its in the ground. ... trapped..
> ...


Sorry but I'm going to take exception to this. 

Regarding So Cal and LA proper, its already built up and has been since the 1950's, any new construction means tearing something else down, runaway development only happened in places on the far out fringes now like Riverside or Temecula and that pretty much stopped in 2008/9. California now has some of the greenest building code requirements anywhere in the country, all new construction has strict renewable materials guidelines and energy requirements that make a modern building far more efficient and far less expensive to operate over its lifetime than even just 10 years ago, couple that with automotive smog controls, a big push towards zeros emissions vehicles and a renewed interest in light rail and commuter trains, LA looks a little better every year. We also have on of the most plant heavy tree-i-ist cities in the country. The sky's are clearer than ever and traffic while still heavy, is way better than 20 years ago.

Now you want to talk about a city that seams to have its head on backwards, just look at Phoenix. The last time I was there it had extreme suburban sprawl, no shade, heavy traffic, bad smog that reminded me of LA back in the early 1970's, just saying don't go knocking your neighbor's yard when your own backyard needs mowing..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

...And we never get haboobs. (Though we do get plenty of boobs at the beaches.)

Actually, the South Coast Air Basin is cleaner than it's been in many years and most of the projects that I write environmental studies for (Air Quality and Noise Analyses for CEQA/NEPA compliance) are "infill development" even in Riverside and San Bernardino Counties.

At a minimum, new development/redevelopment is subject to LEEDs standards for greenhouse gas compliance as well as Title 24 for energy compliance.

Oh, there is one other thing. No developer can come in and develop a parcel unless he can show that there is the water allocation available to support that parcel. So in the drought...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They paved Paradise and put in a parking lot...
After the fact it's good that eventually sanity prevailed.
Pasadena, high school football, we couldn't see the whole field. From one end zone the other looked like a pale yellow wall, smelled like Wilmington. Was hard to play, it took your breath away.
I'm glad you are happy there. I went from Paradise to Purgatory, after a year in Austin, I moved to Tucson and I paid my dues, caring for my father until his death. I spared my sister that trauma. Sis and I are buds, life is good.
Choo choo, Whooawoo Ah choo!

2 story buildings are very expensive to cool the upper floor, cheaper land promotes ranch style buildings. One size can't fit all. Wait you'll see.

John, the silly.


----------

